# OH, Eastern, Game Day one shot.



## derbacher (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm planning a Mark of Heroes Game Day for December 30, 2005 in New Athens, Ohio. I'm looking for three or four RPGA players to fill out a table. If you are interested, go to herrbard's and check it out.


----------



## derbacher (Dec 17, 2005)

Bump for the weekend.


----------



## derbacher (Dec 21, 2005)

Last bump. I still have one or two spots open. Check it out.


----------

